# Miss Autumn's Barkery



## lonestar (Dec 21, 2004)

I am so sick over this dog food recall . I have been feeding Merrick brand for a couple of years now and so far I have been happy with it. However, I have noticed that Rudy's tear stains are increasing. Merrick's dry food is organic but the canned is not. I do add about 2 teaspoons to their dry food. I have started looking into different options for feeding my babies and I saw this on the Internet news this morning so I checked out."Miss Autumn's Barkery" located in Jackson,Mo. Her food is 100% all organic and human grade. I checked out her website. Her food is in jars like our grannies use to make. I don't know if she makes dry but I'm going to call her today and get more info on her products. I thought you guy's might find this interesting as well. I just have to feel comfortable knowing that I'm feeding them the very best that I can. Every time I feed them now I'm concerned. We shouldn't have feel this way.


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

I haven't heard of this one, but let us know what you find out. Have you looked into Natural Balance? I haven't had any problems with that one.


----------



## lonestar (Dec 21, 2004)

I called the company today and left a message. The owner of the company called me back herself. She told me all about her product and I"M IMPRESSED! I placed an order for 5 jars to try it to see if my babies will eat it. I can not imagine that they wouldn't. I'M really excited about this food. If I were a cook , I would prepare it for them myself, but this sounds like next best thing! Check them her out.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm a dry kibble advocate. I can't see trying to improve on an already balanced food. I do sometimes give fruit or veggies as a snack, but I rarely give meat of any kind.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

While I'm not a huge fan of commercial dog foods, the bottom line is that it is a complicated science and requires scientific research and top notch veterinary scientists to make sure a dog's nutritional needs are being met. Only the mainstream companies have the money and ability to do this.

While her food may be yummy, what are her qualifications to make it? Is she a canine nutrionist? A doggie treat at your local boutique is one thing, but I wouldn't be brave enough to trust my dog's entire diet and health to a small shop owner. If she's canning her foods herself, that can be tricky as far as contamination goes, too. 

Here's the website BTW:

http://stores.missautumnsbarkery.com/StoreFront.bok

IMO, I'd stick with Merrick or try another mainstream premium organic food. I am feeding Lady Prairie now and have been very happy with the quality.

http://www.naturesvariety.com/


----------



## May468 (Dec 5, 2006)

I didn't see Food listed.. Dog Food. 

I thought the Lollipupper was cute.


----------



## Miss Autumn's Barkery (Aug 4, 2007)

Hi Ladysmom,

We completely understand your concerns. 

If you go to the FDA dog food labeling site you will see a vet named Dr. Dzanis who is is well received in all the public sectors of the industry. In addition, we have other consulting vets that we collaborate with. 

Also, if you type in (miss autumns barkery news articles) you will find more information about us. We are in the pet food industry magazine with an article written by Dr. Huntley Manhertz.

We also offer a free of charge service which consists of: If you have a pet with a medical condition, with a prescription from you vet we will research and find an applicable diet for your pet. 

From all of us at Miss Autumn's Barkery
Direct line:573/243-7417
email address: [email protected]


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Personally , I would never advocate an all kibble diet - if you honestly think they are using the best quality produce to make dry food , I think it is a mistaken belief . In 20 years of dog ownership - with an organic holistic approach - not one day of ill health , in any of my animals . In Australia we would never dream of feeding our dogs an all kibble diet. I truly believe you are what you eat . Sarah P.S Although I do use kibble as part of , a fresh balanced diet .


----------

